# pido ayuda para mis parlantes



## eidog (Ago 31, 2011)

hola a todos, son músico con poco o nada de conocimiento en lo que a electrónica respecta y verán, para el micrófono y para el bajo necesito construir/conseguir/fabricar parlantes (ya se que necesito un amplificador y los parlates) el tema es que mi tio me regalo un ecualizador GEMI pmx-3500 y dos cajas de parlantes de aprox 60cm de largo 60 de ancho y 1m de altura. quiero saber que necesito para avanzar... debo comprar los woofer, cornetas, tweesters, etc necesito ayuda para saber que marca shamsonic? no tengo mucho dinero pero mejor escucharles a ustedes ah y un buen amplificador de potencia cuanto estaría? que marca? ayudaa! gracias por su ayuda.

ah y las cajas de mis parlantes son como estos http://repositorio2.masoportunidades.com.ar/ARG01/81/48/1436833/fotos/1436833_2_200961_12_31_55.jpg


----------

